# Experienced ER Coder Looking for remote or Contract Position



## Jennifer1013

With over ten years of physician office billing experience, I have developed many skills in the areas of CPT and ICD-9 coding, concentrating the last four years in physician based emergency room coding.

   I would welcome the opportunity to discuss my background and your expectations further.

  Please feel free to email me at Jennmurr1013@gmail.com.


----------



## coderchick

Why don't you look at the positions kelly post and apply for those


----------



## okiesawyers

coderchick said:


> Why don't you look at the positions kelly post and apply for those



Kelly does not post jobs anymore because of people who cannot follow simple instructions.


----------



## dmaec

I know she was thinking about stopping her posts due to all the private msgs' and more info requests she gets - really hope she doesn't stop posting them!

hard to believe "we coder types" who are supposed to be able to READ and follow instructions - can't do that when it comes to job posts Kelly was sharing. 
if she said it once, she said it a thousand times - she's just sharing her info that she gets - she's NOT personally involved with any of the posting or job requests - she HAS a job already - she was simply trying to offer others an opportunity to see what else was out there....

it's shame - I enjoyed reading them - been waiting for my retirement "shipta men" ... errr - ship to come in   you know - the code from home part time gig!!


----------

